# EM6500SX remote control



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello All,

I’m living off grid in VT hills. My EM6000GP just failed after 16 good years. Been good but since possible repair will take weeks out here in the boonies, I just purchased a new EM6500SX [sorry Honda discontinued propane version. Ideally, I’ll get the propane unit back to work in a few weeks and the gasoline model will serve as backup, possibly converted to propane someday.]

The problem I’d appreciate help with is the fact that Honda changed the remote starter - different from the old one which is buried in 100’ of conduit, from barn to house. It would seem the electrical connections might not be so different.

I‘m thinking that with the appropriate wiring diagrams I might be able to make my old starter cable function for the new generator (and possibly for the old if it can be repaired).

Any suggestions, please? Thanks. Nkin


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

Update- FUTILE. I’ve found the two wiring diagrams and have satisfied myself that I’m on a fools errand [much like DWT this evening]. The gasoline unit only requires four wires while the propane unit requires eight. Bummer.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so maybe go radio remote on the remote?
or start digging
lol
yea tough deal on hard wired stuff to keep up to date with it...
think on changing the conduit over to plastic 1.5 inch ID for electrical
then you should be able to pull what ever you want at a later date for control wires easy.


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

Nkin said:


> Update- FUTILE. I’ve found the two wiring diagrams and have satisfied myself that I’m on a fools errand [much like DWT this evening]. The gasoline unit only requires four wires while the propane unit requires eight. Bummer.


Thanks, Just over 100’ seems too optimistic for wireless too optimistic. I‘m going to try for string by vacuum then pull long cable. Conduit may be 2.5” and large enough if not too curvy.


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

Nkin said:


> Thanks, Just over 100’ seems too optimistic for wireless too optimistic. I‘m going to try for string by vacuum then pull long cable. Conduit may be 2.5” and large enough if not too curvy.


Just realized - old cable has eight conductors. If necessary, as last resort, it could be repurposed - with some fancy switching on both ends - to serve either or both generators.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

at 100 feet plus make sure the wire is heavy duty!
yea the blow suck foam chasers work well with a LARGE shop vac!
run good high tensile fishing line with that.
then to good para rope on the next pull.

I would to have used the old stuff to pull through the para cord.
save time.
you could look in to more conductor cable or run double pull..
you have the room in the conduit!

you might need pulling gell depending on the sweep angles and how tight it fits.


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

Greetings All,
I paid about $240 for my “remote control” - installed it with four existing underground conductors [waiting on two 4pdt switches which will eventually allow restoration of remote start if EM6000GP is fixable]. 

It starts beautifully! BUT, the “Off” switch has no obvious function. I studied the manual and am SHOCKED to read that my “remote off function” requires me to put my jacket and boots on, walk out to the barn - turn the generator manually to “off” and (theoretically) turn the fuel valve to “off.” This seems *INSANE*. What am I missing? This is NOT “remote starting“ in my book.

Now the engine is set to ”off” and the fuel is turned off, what good does my remote switch do tomorrow at 6am, 5 degrees out, fresh snow? I often start/stop morning and night. No need to manually turn off gasoline, as I do when I put mower to bed for winter.

My EM6000GP remote worked fine - as any “remote“ should work. How do I get my new remote to work like a real remote switch, please? I really didn’t pay 3x Onan for this]

HONDA?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Nkin said:


> It starts beautifully! BUT, the “Off” switch has no obvious function.


What is the actual, complete model number of the remote kit? Is it the 06610-z22-800ah? The stop position should have the function of grounding the ignition coil and causing the engine to stop running.


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

tabora said:


> What is the actual, complete model number of the remote kit? Is it the 06610-z22-800ah? The stop position should have the function of grounding the ignition coil and causing the engine to stop running.


Fast - thanks. Very close. Dealer calls it a 06610-Z22-800ZA. - “Control Kit NH105.” 
I find that page 102 of the EM6500SX manual describes the crazy manual interaction at the generator itself. I’d assumed the “off” button would simply “ground it off” but that doesn’t seem to be the case. Would seem easy, necessary?


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

Tabora, I find “your version,“ ending in “AH” at Amazon - delivered for $100 less than total I paid. Do you think it starts AND stops? [I posted that question at Amazon.]
Nkin


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Nkin said:


> I find that page 102 of the EM6500SX manual describes the crazy manual interaction at the generator itself. I’d assumed the “off” button would simply “ground it off” but that doesn’t seem to be the case.


Silly question, but did you try pressing the Stop/Off button and holding it until the generator stops? That's how my Onan remote works. You hold it until the pilot light goes out.

With the Honda, if you're planning to remote restart the generator again before putting it back to bed, you leave the switch on the generator in the On position and the fuel turned on.

On my Onan, the 3-position switch on the generator is similar to the remote switch; center position is standby (like your Honda switch in the On position), press and hold Start until the pilot lights, press and hold Stop until the pilot extinguishes.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Nkin said:


> Tabora, I find “your version,“ ending in “AH” at Amazon - delivered for $100 less than total I paid. Do you think it starts AND stops? [I posted that question at Amazon.]
> Nkin


They all work the same way, I think...
06610-Z22-800AH is the older style 50' remote - About $125 https://www.partspak.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=329992
06610-Z22-800ZA is the newer style 30' remote - About $175 Honda 06610-Z22-800ZA - CONTROL KIT, REMOTE (10M) _NH105_ (MAT BLACK) | (Optional). | Boats.net


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

Tabora,

Thank you. You describe my expectations, based on about 10 years with Honda EM6000GP remote, bought about 2003 at a time Onan literature said not to use their generators off grid, as I recall.
I held “stop” down maybe 4 sec - will try longer when finished this morning. BUT the Manual clearly describes using the on/off switch (and fuel valve) on the generator. My wife read that page and said it’s straight from ”The Twilight Zone!” Go out to the barn then come back in and “start remotely.” At least we’re up to 14 Fahrenheit today! 

Nkin


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

Nkin said:


> Tabora,
> 
> Thank you. You describe my expectations, based on about 10 years with Honda EM6000GP remote, bought about 2003 at a time Onan literature said not to use their generators off grid, as I recall.
> I held “stop” down maybe 4 sec - will try longer when finished this morning. BUT the Manual clearly describes using the on/off switch (and fuel valve) on the generator. My wife read that page and said it’s straight from ”The Twilight Zone!” Go out to the barn then come back in and “start remotely.” At least we’re up to 14 Fahrenheit today!
> ...


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Yes, I've read those instructions many times; you're reading too much into them. That is the complete cycle if you were starting after long term storage and then returning it to that condition. In between times, you leave the fuel on and the panel switch on and just use the remote.

If the stop button isn't working, you have an open circuit between the remote and the generator. Remove the cable at the generator end and short the two stop wires and the generator should stop. If that works, you've got a wiring problem or a defective remote unit.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Nkin said:


> You describe my expectations, based on about 10 years with Honda EM6000GP remote, bought about 2003 at a time Onan literature said not to use their generators off grid, as I recall.


The EM6000GP remote was an entirely different beast, and was a substitute panel. You could use either the remote OR the main panel. The EM6500SX remote provides alternate Start button, Stop button & Pilot lamps that can be used interchangeably as long as the main panel switch is in the On position.

I have only used my 1989 Onan off-grid, on an island. I can't imagine why you believe that was Onan's position. Their RV units are by definition used when off-grid.


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

Tabora,

Thanks again for studying and for suggestion. How do I identify the two “stop wires?” According to my Owners Manual wiring diagram, it seems the four wires coming from the remote start switch are pink, white/blue, — with yellow and green coming from stop switch. In fact, the actual wires include a green (maybe ground??), a white, a black, and orange (conceivably “pink”?). No yellow. The yellow on the diagram appears to be key since it links up with a yellow from the low oil sensor. The start switch uses green and white/blue. 

[My actual remote is not easy to open up to see internal wiring - since it is secured into a handy display panel, with the cable fished through walls. Assumed it would work as well as old version which used six conductors, never failed.]

Do you think I might be able to use my multimeter to identify two wires which briefly carry a “start voltage?” Then connect the other two to stop the engine? (by grounding?)

Nkin


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

tabora said:


> The EM6000GP remote was an entirely different beast, and was a substitute panel. You could use either the remote OR the main panel. The EM6500SX remote provides alternate Start button, Stop button & Pilot lamps that can be used interchangeably as long as the main panel switch is in the On position.
> 
> I have only used my 1989 Onan off-grid, on an island. I can't imagine why you believe that was Onan's position.


Tabora, Sounds great! Long time ago - but my recollection is that’s the only reason I didn’t buy it - some lawyer protecting them from warranty costs? Maybe they had some bad earlier warranty experience. I remember disappointment. Sounds like yours has been quite satisfactory. Congratulations. I’m still hoping to get my Em6000gp back into operation as our primary generator.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Nkin said:


> Do you think I might be able to use my multimeter to identify two wires which briefly carry a “start voltage?”


I would start with just the remote and use the multimeter in Ohms mode to determine which two contacts are closed when the Stop/Off button is pressed. That would both confirm that the remote is OK and show you which two contacts to try at the generator.

Edit: Here, I found the remote wiring diagram... Green (Ground) to Yellow is Stop.


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

Tabora,

Yes, that agrees with my diagram. 

Thanks for the more clever way to identify the correct pair.

Will see what I can do - after football ;-)

Nkin


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Nkin said:


> after football ;-)


Yup, flipping back and forth between the Patriots and Brady/Gronk...


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

We can’t watch B/G - only Patriots/Miami. Now looking iffy for all.


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

Tabora,

We’ve been “spoiled” by Tom and the Patriots. Memories of Victor Kiam era again? Oh well, missing #12, barely victorious.

Looks like your island maybe on a lake? You mind giving clue where?

Seems that green and black are connected by pushing the stop button -zero resistance when button pushed. I found that green and black connect to the left most pins on the generator. Tried to “jump” between them with a clean chisel blade and couldn’t detect any impact. 

I’m guessing this suggests the problem likely is in the generator wiring? 

Since the low-oil switch apparently just grounds out the ignition current to the spark plug (?) it would seem to this untrained user that the stop button could and should work in similar fashion? I wouldn‘t take my “crazy reading“ of the instructions seriously- except that “stop button“ does nothing here. 

I’ll try to come up with better “pin jumper” tomorrow. Maybe just touch a well grounded copper wire to the two, one at a time. That should stop unless I made color error. You think of any reason not to try grounding all four pins one at a time while engine running?

Thanks again. Time to request help from Dealer?

Nkin


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Nkin said:


> Looks like your island maybe on a lake? You mind giving clue where?


Nope, a bigger chunk of water than a lake... @ Vinalhaven, Maine. About here:


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Nkin said:


> Seems that green and black are connected by pushing the stop button


Again, according to the diagram, it's yellow to green for Stop...


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

tabora said:


> Again, according to the diagram, it's yellow to green for Stop...


Tabora,

Yes, but no yellow wire in sight. That would be too easy.

Didn’t see rocks in shoreline behind your image so guessed lake. Looks fantastic! Nice setup. Pretty hardy folks out there through winter. Surprised to see population more than 1000. I used to camp at Acadia (many moons ago) and have visited Monhegan, another lovely island. But you don’t have handy ski areas ;-)

Enjoy.

Nkin


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Nkin said:


> Didn’t see rocks in shoreline behind your image so guessed lake.
> But you don’t have handy ski areas.


Oh, that's our lake place; Keoka Lake in Waterford, ME. No generator there (yet). But ski areas, Yes!


----------



## Nkin (Dec 10, 2020)

Greetings on this Glorious Day,

With Tabora’s patient help, I figured this darned thing out! He got me testing for continuity when stop button depressed - to identify the conductors which should stop the gen. Colors did not match the wiring diagram, but when I grounded out the correct pin at the gen - it stopped. [So, instructions were just a little misleading for my situation. Good.]

i struggled with what could possibly be wrong between my splices at house and my splices at barn, 100’ away. Checked them a half dozen times, solder and wire nuts. Conductors seemed big enough at 14 awg. Stumped, I checked for continuity at the barn and discovered a few ohms resistance. Suspicious, I doubled up the offending conductors [since old Honda start used six buried conductors but new only needed four.]. IT WORKS!

Now, it’s just going to be harder to switch back to older 6-wire remote control if I get the propane generator running. Maybe I’ll be able to pull a couple 12awg through the conduit.

Better than getting technician out here. Will attach snaps. Thanks.

Nkin


----------

